
Ask HN: Looking for hacking games. - dutchbrit
I am looking for scripts&#x2F;apps that are built insecurely on purpose, a kind of hacking playground so to speak with various types of vulnerabilities. Any recommendations?
======
sigmar
Not sure what type of hacking you want to do. Reverse engineering? traffic
inspection? exploit buffer overflow?

Here is a list of CTFs that might interest you:

[http://captf.com/practice-ctf/](http://captf.com/practice-ctf/)

------
ikeboy
[http://pwnadventure.com/](http://pwnadventure.com/)

[https://www.hackthissite.org/](https://www.hackthissite.org/)

------
greenyoda
The Matasano Crypto Challenges might be of interest:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8166064](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8166064)

------
spiritomb
netrunner lcg

